# spastic fish?



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

My new-ish betta fish King Vaslav (King betta) is kinda spastic. He'll be all good swimming along then all of a sudden he spazzes! 

I went to take a picture of him, held up the camera and he started flipping himself around the tank. I was putting my makeup on in front of his tank this morning, he started freaking out and jumping from one side of the tank to the other (it is covered). 
Then just now he started doing that for no reason that I could see. After he just sits above the filter for about half an hour like he is in shock. Any idea what is wrong with him?


----------



## Beethoven (May 19, 2010)

I'm not 100% on this so get some input from someone else too but my good friend has a Betta that is ALWAYS going nuts when we're around. Like, it something startles him or something in the room moves too quickly. I believe it's because he's not treated very well. I'm sure you treat your Betta with only the best care but her's is like that and she doesn't do regular water changes and she feeds him too much. He doesn't always eat it all either so it just sits in the water. Gross! I mention this because maybe there's something in his water you're unaware of. Do you check the PH levels? Do you use Aquarium Salt? Are you using too much or too little conditioner? 
My fish came down with a tiny case of fin rot. He also became constipated for days and days. During the time he was sick, he would act all crazy like this then just sit there and do nothing for awhile. I DO change his water frequently but he was in a small bowl and I have reason to believe his rocks were contaminated somehow. He's doing much better now in a new environment and with some more attention. 

Perhaps I've hit a nail here? Perhaps not, that's why I ask that you get some more input also. haha

Best of Luck!!
<3


----------



## Allenbetta (Jun 1, 2010)

Apparently,it go sick. Some parasite lived on his body. He did eat the food,right? You need fish medicine to cure that. I got the same symptom as yours,cured them with strong fish medicine which they all fine now.


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

Beethoven said:


> I'm not 100% on this so get some input from someone else too but my good friend has a Betta that is ALWAYS going nuts when we're around. Like, it something startles him or something in the room moves too quickly. I believe it's because he's not treated very well. I'm sure you treat your Betta with only the best care but her's is like that and she doesn't do regular water changes and she feeds him too much. He doesn't always eat it all either so it just sits in the water. Gross! I mention this because maybe there's something in his water you're unaware of. Do you check the PH levels? Do you use Aquarium Salt? Are you using too much or too little conditioner?
> My fish came down with a tiny case of fin rot. He also became constipated for days and days. During the time he was sick, he would act all crazy like this then just sit there and do nothing for awhile. I DO change his water frequently but he was in a small bowl and I have reason to believe his rocks were contaminated somehow. He's doing much better now in a new environment and with some more attention.
> 
> Perhaps I've hit a nail here? Perhaps not, that's why I ask that you get some more input also. haha
> ...


I generally only feed him 3 pellets twice a day, and he gobles them up so I don't think he is overfed. And there is a filter in the tank. But maybe he has something that I'm unaware of.


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

Allenbetta said:


> Apparently,it go sick. Some parasite lived on his body. He did eat the food,right? You need fish medicine to cure that. I got the same symptom as yours,cured them with strong fish medicine which they all fine now.


I'll add some Betta Revive to his water, it is supposed to get rid of parasites.


----------



## Allenbetta (Jun 1, 2010)

And the heater which added to 30 Celsius would be better. I found the parasite name in english:Trichodina http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trichodina

This parasite caused fish unstable and spasm on the tank. Better clean the tank too.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Dragon is really spastic when I take out/pick up his food, and try to take a pic of him.


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

bloo97 said:


> Dragon is really spastic when I take out/pick up his food, and try to take a pic of him.


Is it normal for them to be like that? I'm also wondering if it is because there is no plants or nothing in the tank he is in right now. I was keeping him in that tank until I got a filter for his (which has a lot of plants).


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

It is probably parasites and what he is doing is considered "flashing". It is usually because there skin is irritated with some external parasite. My guy started doing that the other day, like totally flipping out then breathing hard. I added a large amount of salt and some coppersafe and he is not flashing any more.


----------



## Allenbetta (Jun 1, 2010)

ScuitoAmi150 said:


> Is it normal for them to be like that? I'm also wondering if it is because there is no plants or nothing in the tank he is in right now. I was keeping him in that tank until I got a filter for his (which has a lot of plants).



No,it's not. My whole Betta tanks (13 of them) got no plants,decos and fine. As I mentioned at other threads,too much decos on the tank would hinder the cure once mishap happened.


----------

